# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ   ΜΙΚΡΟΓΡΑΦΙΑΣ - ΜΑΚΕΤΑΣ   ΚΤΙΡΙΟΥ

## mariost

Μία ερασιτεχνική κατασκευή μακέτας κτιρίου εκτός σχεδίου με τον περιβάλλοντα χώρο
 σε κλίμακα 1: 50 
https://youtu.be/kemZDhd_4zc

----------

angel_grig (20-01-18), vasilimertzani (20-01-18)

----------

